# Smoke Daddy or the Bella Cold Smoker



## old sarge

Prowling YouTube I came across a comparison test of cold smokers.   Posting for those thinking about adding a cold smoker to their set-up.


----------



## chef jimmyj

That was informative.  Thanks. Is the Smokin-it predrilled to add the cold smoke generator? How much trouble or special drill is needed to DIY?...JJ


----------



## old sarge

The smoker itself is not pre-drilled so if you have one you will need to do the drilling yourself; your choice of the side or through the door. A couple of bits suitable for stainless steel and a stepper bit would do it.  And some oil.   I don't know if Steve would swap out the doors on an order.  Alternately if you already have the smoker, you can order a replacement door pre- drilled to accept the Bella.  Here is the link:






						"Outside the Box"
					

Smokin-It stainless steel electric smokers



					www.smokin-it.com


----------



## RCAlan

old sarge said:


> Prowling YouTube I came across a comparison test of cold smokers.   Posting for those thinking about adding a cold smoker to their set-up.




Thanks Old Sarge for finding and posting the comparison review.  Both Cold Smoke Generators look to be very effective and the price of the Smokin-It Canister makes it very attractive.  I know that SmokeDaddyinc does not recommend using wood pellets in their cold smoke canisters because some owners have complained of inefficient burns and some owners were not properly loading the canisters correctly.  Page 3. in the online SD Magnum P.I.G. owners manual states that you can use wood pellets, but that for a more efficient burn, they recommend using wood chunks and wood chips along with a hot charcoal base.  I have used pellets and never had a problem.  The key is using the air spring baffle and also when filling the SD Magnum with pellets, is to fill it below the metal air outlet tube to help prevent clogging the air way tube with pellets.  I’ve even mixed wood chips and wood pellets and never had a problem with the burn.  You’ll actually get a much longer burn time using just pellets or a mixture of pellets and wood chips.  Also, hardwood chunks burns much longer then wood chips as well.  Wood Chips burns the fastest of all the wood fuels.   I prefer using wood chunks and chips over pellets because the smoke flavor profile of real hardwood IMO is better.  I also think, having the option of using more then just one wood fuel source is a huge benefit.  I didn’t check/test my grills temps while burning wood pellets in my SD Magnum P.I.G., but I would think burning pellets without a  hot lump charcoal base... which is needed to burn hardwood chunks and chips, in the SD Magnum P.I.G. would lower the temperature a lot lower then the video tested 118* plus degrees by burning wood chips with a hot charcoal base.  The Smokin-It canister burn didn’t use a charcoal base burn like was used in the SD Magnum P.I.G....   It all comes down to testing and experimenting to see what works for you and the type of smoke flavor profile that you prefer.  Again, thank you for posting the video link...  It’s always better to have more options to choose from.  I just wish the video reviewer did a true side by side comparison, using the same wood fuel source. They both use the exact same air pump and the concept of both devices are the same.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## old sarge

I think the reviewer followed the manufacturers recommendation for the medium to use for smoke.  Definitely two different recommended fuel sources.


----------

